# WWE congratulates AEW on their debut show: Jericho Responds



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

TwistedLogic said:


> The "marathon, not a sprint" quote makes it sound like WWE got smacked in the ratings and are trying to get ahead of the story. :lol


Lol exactly NXT pretty much throw a Takeover card at AEW and clearly still got destroyed in ratings. Now they are trying to save face and remind fans it's only one night.


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

Ha ha WWE the machine bowing to a t-shirt company. Admitting defeat and acknowledging the competition. This is a miracle.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

:maury

WWE preparing for those rating numbers of AEW beating NXT and the buzz AEW got more than NXT got and are issuing pleas to look "humble".

Oldest trick in the book. If they knew NXT beat AEW, they would have never released this.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

WWE trying to look humble before news comes out that Dynamite beat NXT in the ratings :ha


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

They must know what's coming so now they can no longer avoid acknowledgement. 

If theres one thing WWE is not, it's a good loser. Do not let this gesture fool you.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Its not a marathon.. its just them trying to bleed AEW viewers. Its like a game protagonist having to go through a mandatory sidekick boss battle in order to reach the main boss.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

That “only one night” shit is pathetic as fuck :lmao, you’re supposed to be the top dog WWE. They wouldn’t have done this if they didn’t know the ratings for NXT were shit in comparison to AEW, it’s fucking WWE. Where was this when Impact got an impressive 1.5 on Monday.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

TwistedLogic said:


> The "marathon, not a sprint" quote makes it sound like WWE got smacked in the ratings and are trying to get ahead of the story. :lol


....and also trying to make AEW fans aware of their own product, like they all don´t already know. LOL.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Who sent this to who?

Sounds 100% fake. There aren't event sources in quoted article. "real winners of last night's head-to-head telecasts of NXT on USA Network and AEW on TNT" sounds like a robot.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

All Elite Wanking said:


> Who sent this to who?
> 
> Sounds 100% fake. There aren't event sources in quoted article. "real winners of last night's head-to-head telecasts of NXT on USA Network and AEW on TNT" sounds like a robot.


They sent it to PWI


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

All Elite Wanking said:


> Who sent this to who?
> 
> Sounds 100% fake. There aren't event sources in quoted article. "real winners of last night's head-to-head telecasts of NXT on USA Network and AEW on TNT" sounds like a robot.


It’s a typical PR response sent to PW Insider which they send to press all the time. My guess is Mike Johnson or another editor was setting up an interview with someone from NXT, asked that question and received that. Definitely not fake, it happens just like sometimes they’ll send a “no comment” or “ we don’t comment on speculation or rumors” welcome to journalism.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

“The real winners of last night's head-to-head telecasts of NXT on USA Network and AEW on TNT are the fans,” is the biggest pile of horseshit out of that hellhole yet. If they were legitimately concerned about what’s best for the fans, especially _their_ fans, they wouldn’t have put NXT in the same fucking time slot as AEW, so that everybody could enjoy both shows live if they wanted to.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

So they got clapped in the ratings then...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"It's a marathon, not a one-night sprint" And yet NXT threw everything they had at AEW with 3 title matches, with the main title opening the show, and two surprise appearances. Y'all were sprinting like a motherfucker to me.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

Wrestlinginc got the same thing from WWE - so it sounds like they sent it to a few outlets.

Personally - I love it. I know it's probably more about PR than a genuine congratulations to the competition - but this isn't the 90s anymore, i like that they're acknowledging them, and i'd love for this to turn into an actual war but to keep it "clean", no low-blows. Better for the fans and everyone really


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

NXT got obliterated, going to be interesting to see to what extent.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Why even release this? It just embarrasses WWE. They're admitting publicly that another wrestling company beat them. Just ignore them and deal with it internally. Not only that, if you never do beat them (which they won't, because it's NXT), you look even dumber, and what is this "it's a sprint, not a marathon" shit? What, the race to put AEW out of business? Obviously that's the goal and we all know it, but you don't publicly, in plain view of everyone say that your intention is to fight them, it makes you look like bullies. This isn't a market that only one company can have, wrestling companies can co-exist together. So now, they both look like the bad guy, and they also, at the same time look like the bad guy who just got his ass kicked by the kid who he thought he could pick on, but as it turns out, the kid was just showing restraint the whole time and never wanted to fight back until you gave him no alternative and then he grabbed you and twisted your arm half way out of your socket and now you're in the principals office crying.

God almighty, this company is the biggest bunch of low rent, low life, carny cocksucker, control freak, bitch ass, pansy, motherfucking lunatics I've ever seen. Go out of business already and leave the monopoly to somebody who wants to serve the interests of the fans.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

WWE lost to Brandon Cutler LMAO


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

this is kinda sad

Like a guy getting his ass kicked and then saying ‘good fight bro, imma go train and catchuu next time dawg, mkay?’


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Looks like Kenny was right.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Oh yeah it totally ain't a sprint. Is that why you put a mini takeover on WWE?


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

"We know we got our asses kicked in the ratings despite hyping a mini Takeover-style event in the hopes we would make you go away, so we have no other choice than to acknowledge that you exist. Here are some nice things we'll say in the hopes that fans drop the 'BIG BAD WWE SO BAD!' narrative."

It's a smart move, and it's also the truth.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

LOL at the peremptory concession. :heston

Scoreboard; AEW 1 wwe 0

I know some slavish wwe defenders will says that's nxt, not wwe. Look at the little wwe logo on the broadcast. Note how they promoted hiac. Realize that nxt would never garner a two hour spot on USA without the aegis of wwe. Props to AEW for being the first to beat wwe head to head since the glory days of 83 weeks. Only 82 more weeks to go. :mark I do wonder if vince starts bringing in da legendz if this win streak becomes a weekly occurrence. :sodone


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

AEW was always going to come out on top in the ratings this week, don’t think anyone expected otherwise?


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks like quotes to a question wwe has been asked being taken out of context.

Anything other than a ratings beating would and should be a huge disappointment for AEW this week. It is still a solid achievement but NXT isn't brand new, certainly for wresting fans AEW has been hyped to the hilt and its their first show people should have been drawn to it. Any wrestling fan would have likely watched one and pvr'd the other. 

The statistics that matter are if people turned off halfway through and those of people that don't normally watch wrestling.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

AEW just sent the following response to this press release:


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Next Week on NXT

Stone Cold
The Rock
John Cena
Hulk Hogan
Ric Flair
Bra and panties match
DX Reunion
The Fiend
30 Man Royal Rumble


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Never take anything like this that WWE does at face value.

I guess it wasn't surprising AEW would beat NXT but more so by how much and the reaction it forced WWE to make. They've been gotten to for a while but this pretty much validates that AEW isn't going anywhere anytime soon (unless they completely shit the bed) and WWE have to be "humble" but behind that fake face, they are SEETHING.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

They got their ass kicked..good!!!! Lol @ Vince reaction


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

WINNING said:


> Never take anything like this that WWE does at face value.
> 
> I guess it wasn't surprising AEW would beat NXT but more so by how much and the reaction it forced WWE to make. They've been gotten to for a while but this pretty much validates that AEW isn't going anywhere anytime soon (unless they completely shit the bed) and WWE have to be "humble" but behind that fake face, they are SEETHING.


This. They pretty much have acknowledged they lost week 1 and are pissed behind scenes. I assure u. Time to bring in Cedric 
:maury


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

NXT Only said:


> Next Week on NXT
> 
> Stone Cold
> The Rock
> ...


You forgot Brock’s inevitable NXT debut against Cole for the belt, cause when Vince panics he has the Brock Lesnar buzzer on standby.


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

Poor Hunter about to lose control of NXT. Next PPV will be NXT Takeover: Vince McMahon


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

"We want to put you out of business. Hmmm, I forgot something... oh yeah, congratulations!" :grin2:

:heston


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

Seems super sincere


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

It’s shiny new toy syndrome tbh, pointless to really read too much into ratings at this stage. If AEW is putting up the same numbers in a month or so’s time, when the initial buzz has started to cool off, that would be a very encouraging sign.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Translation: AEW was as good as advertised to be but we need to find a way to make this about us.


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

Whoanma said:


> "We want to put you out of business. Hmmm, I forgot something... oh yeah, congratulations!" :grin2:
> 
> :heston


HHH called them a pissant company. Now that pissant has kicked HHH's ass


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Rankles75 said:


> It’s shiny new toy syndrome tbh, pointless to really read too much into ratings at this stage. If AEW is putting up the same numbers in a month or so’s time, when the initial buzz has started to cool off, that would be a very encouraging sign.


Just to pre-empt

Where would you like your goalposts moved to next month?

We want to prepare


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Just to pre-empt
> 
> Where would you like your goalposts moved to next month?
> 
> We want to prepare


Get your space suit ready, cus we're headed for the moon!


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

No goalpost moving required, a month seems a fair enough amount of time to judge. I don’t have any personal agenda against AEW at all, more wrestling can only be a good thing as far as I’m concerned. I’m just interested to see what the difference is at that point compared to the ratings for yesterday’s show.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Just to pre-empt
> 
> Where would you like your goalposts moved to next month?
> 
> We want to prepare


He's not wrong though. Are you really trying to say that AEW will have as much hype when it's a weekly thing and that last night wasn't a very special night for pro wrestling as a whole? and tbh, I root for AEW because I'd like to see WWE get better, not just NXT.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Funny how time changes things. We use to rag on Impact for getting 1.0-1.2 ratings and here we are celebrating .7 and .5.

In hindsight, TNA got way too much shit for what they produced.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Illogical said:


> He's not wrong though. Are you really trying to say that AEW will have as much hype when it's a weekly thing and that last night wasn't a very special night for pro wrestling as a whole? and tbh, I root for AEW because I'd like to see WWE get better, not just NXT.


People are crazy if they think this is AEWs best night and it will only go down from here

Interest is gonna go up - not immediately, but in due course


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Rankles75 said:


> No goalpost moving required, a month seems a fair enough amount of time to judge. I don’t have any personal agenda against AEW at all, more wrestling can only be a good thing as far as I’m concerned. I’m just interested to see what the difference is at that point compared to the ratings for yesterday’s show.


Before people were talking about AEW barely posting against WWE.



Illogical said:


> He's not wrong though. Are you really trying to say that AEW will have as much hype when it's a weekly thing and that last night wasn't a very special night for pro wrestling as a whole? and tbh,* I root for AEW because I'd like to see WWE get better, not just NXT.*


There's the issue. AEW isn't here to make WWE better. It's there to provide an alternative. It's not just going to rest on its laurels.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

DOTL said:


> Before people were talking about AEW barely posting against WWE.


If these people were talking about last night’s programming, they’re obviously not too bright. Personally, the reported figures were about what I’d expect.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Rankles75 said:


> If these people were talking about last night’s programming, they’re obviously not too bright. Personally, the reported figures were about what I’d expect.


Talking about before the TNT deal was even announced.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

Meltzer saying its under 1.5m, why are AEW fans losing their shit cus they beat NXT. Any one with common sense would have predicted the debut will annihilate NXT. But its actually closer than expected.

Going forward is the acid test in terms of retention. History shows almost all pilot shows lose a massive chunk after first week


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Happy to hear this. As a pro wrestling fan, I feel compelled to support AEW over nxt. If AEW fails they are relegated to the dustbin of history. If nxt fails, they'll just go back to the network. Vince is probably a little happy, even in defeat, because nxt most certainly did put a bit of a restrictor plate on AEW'S rating.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

The funniest part of the "marathon, not a sprint" statement is WWE did every single damn thing they could to go completely all-in on this episode and treated it like a one-night-only battle to crush AEW then and there. WWE treated it like a sprint and unless they plan on putting up a Takeover every week, it's only going to be downhill from here.

On the flip side, AEW treated it completely like business as usual, put on a regular show that was focused on long term booking, and will be able to easily replicate this product for every week going forward. AEW new this was a marathon from the get-go.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I'd like to hope that WWE was sincere in congratulating AEW on their debut. Competition doesn't have to be nasty. If anything, the WWE should be grateful for AEW because it's forcing them to up their game, which will only help them in the long run. The WWE needed a slap in the face to wake them up, and AEW provided it for them. I love both AEW and NXT and will root for them both. In my view, if you combined the two promotions (wrestlers, announcers, fans, etc.) you'd almost have the perfect promotion.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

World's *weirdest way of saying "you won the battle, but not the war". I wonder if Steph or HHH instructed pr to write that.*


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

My god that statement is dripping with WWE sarcasm...


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

It likely still is what it is but I hate the Nielsen ratings. Do they even take into account PVR yet because they never used to. Shows get cancelled all the time because they don't consider who has watched on demand streaming or who recorded it for later. Considering the average wrestling fan likely watched both/recorded one or the other each week the results will be a bit off. The key part I guess is which show people choose to watch live. 

Also Global ratings.. TSN airing AEW was huge in Canada, likely picking up some great views while NXT isn't even aired properly. A huge amount more people have TSN than sportsnet 360 so that will be a huge win for AEW. People outside of the states could be waiting to watch NXT on the network. There are so many things to measure more than an initial live watch. 

Either way with PVR we all win!



NapperX said:


> World's *weirdest way of saying "you won the battle, but not the war". I wonder if Steph or HHH instructed pr to write that.*


The end is literally what HHH has said the past month over and over. Funny if it was sent out by WWE on there own. Seems more like a statement after people have reached out with questions to get their opinion on the ratings though.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

You could *smell* the HHH/Steph condensation/snark from that statement. 

Vince is a lot of things but even he would never say that kind of shit.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> People are crazy if they think this is AEWs best night and it will only go down from here
> 
> Interest is gonna go up - not immediately, but in due course


I'm not saying "omg it'll never go up from here". I'm saying it'll normalize and that's likely going below a debut number. If they can present compelling story lines over time, who knows what will happen. However, the more likely scenario is that there aren't as many viewers next week because many will have tried and left. There also won't be as much hype from wrestling outlets or perhaps even TNT itself because the debut's where you spend the most on ads or in their case, sacrifice time for ads. 

But I'm with you. We'll see over time and it'll be fun to watch, the show and the ratings.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Fuck those patronizing fucks.

Insincere ass holes.

Years from now when AEW has destroyed NXT and has become the ratings leader on Monday nights what will they say...


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

No amount of brown nosing is going to change the fact that AEW made WWE look like chumps last night.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Illogical said:


> I'm not saying "omg it'll never go up from here". I'm saying it'll normalize and that's likely going below a debut number. If they can present compelling story lines over time, who knows what will happen. However, *the more likely scenario is that there aren't as many viewers next week because many will have tried and left*. There also won't be as much hype from wrestling outlets or perhaps even TNT itself because the debut's where you spend the most on ads or in their case, sacrifice time for ads.
> 
> But I'm with you. We'll see over time and it'll be fun to watch, the show and the ratings.


And there's still a pretty large segment that probably will just be hearing about AEW for the first time this week after the buzz, and for the next few weeks. Another month or two will tell a better story. But everybody has to be happy with last night's results, as it is without question better than most expected or predicted. 

I think the show was actually better overall than the ppv's in all regards, which means they're learning from their mistakes (which are remarkably few for a brand new promotion) and fixing them as they go. If they can continue the kind of storytelling they started last night, they should at least maintain something close to these numbers for the foreseeable future.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

as soon as I saw that press release, like most people I immediately realized the gap between the two shows was going to be significant.

The ratings 2-3 months from now are what's really important, but this is a great first impression by AEW to the tv industry.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Jericho's reaction to the statement from WWE:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179854883962458122:maury :maury :maury


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> “The real winners of last night's head-to-head telecasts of NXT on USA Network and AEW on TNT are the fans,” is the biggest pile of horseshit out of that hellhole yet. If they were legitimately concerned about what’s best for the fans, especially _their_ fans, they wouldn’t have put NXT in the same fucking time slot as AEW, so that everybody could enjoy both shows live if they wanted to.


You can watch the *complete* NXT show anytime on the WWE network. "Their" fans - even if they are into NXT only - got it anyway.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TwistedLogic said:


> Jericho's reaction to the statement from WWE:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179854883962458122:maury :maury :maury


Came to post this


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

... fuck you VInce.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

I mean....one of those products was obviously made with passion, by the fans, for the fans. The other was a souless, corporate, by the numbers smark bait.


----------



## Toughest SOB (Oct 3, 2019)

You guys taking this victory lap are ridiculous. A 0.7 rating, considering the hype and buildup this initial Dynamite show got, is atrocious. 

I mean really? You’re celebrating a 0.7? I’m laughing at you. Not with you.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

TwistedLogic said:


> Jericho's reaction to the statement from WWE:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179854883962458122:maury :maury :maury


:ha :ha :ha


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Obviously WWE were gonna lose in this ratings last night, doesn't take a genius to work out AEWs debut on TV would beat fucking NXT


----------



## Toughest SOB (Oct 3, 2019)

If Raw ended its show with a segment that featured Jack Swagger coming to the aid of an overweight, 47 year old champion taking out Cody Rhodes and Goldust it would be shat upon for days, weeks, and months. Rightfully so as well, because that would be an awful ending segment.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Toughest SOB said:


> If Raw ended its show with a segment that featured Jack Swagger coming to the aid of an overweight, 47 year old champion taking out Cody Rhodes and Goldust it would be shat upon for days, weeks, and months. Rightfully so as well, because that would be an awful ending segment.


And it would rightfully be shat upon because the WWE is a multi-billion dollar company with 3 TV shows, a 200-person roster, and like 60 PPVs a year. And it would rightfully be shat upon because Cody Rhodes would be dressed like a fucking pixie. And the week after, Swagger would embarrass himself with a trash scripted promo. And the 47-year-old would go on a 3-month long title reign, bury all the company's top stars along the way, headline Wrestlemania, and then dip out to do a movie.

In other words, fuck off. This product isn't for you.


----------



## Toughest SOB (Oct 3, 2019)

You’re right. This product isn’t for me. It blows. Jack Swagger, Goldust, and Y2Fat were irrelevant 10 years ago. But hey, they’re in a different company. Now they don’t blow dick! You fuck off. Mark.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Toughest SOB said:


> You’re right. This product isn’t for me. It blows. Jack Swagger, Goldust, and Y2Fat were irrelevant 10 years ago. But hey, they’re in a different company. Now they don’t blow dick! You fuck off. Mark.


Would you like some fries with your salt? Pretty sure you are a rejoiner. If you don't like the wrestlers don't watch


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

hes obviously a troll. joined to site to shitpost this section. don't feed him, guys


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

AEW beats NXT for 3 straight months.

WWE: 'It's not a marathon, it's a triathalon'

But seriously, i've personally never cared about ratings.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Toughest SOB said:


> If Raw ended its show with a segment that featured Jack Swagger coming to the aid of an overweight, 47 year old champion taking out Cody Rhodes and Goldust it would be shat upon for days, weeks, and months. Rightfully so as well, because *that would be an awful ending segment.*



Yeah, well, the rating says otherwise.


Quality of something is always subjective. The quantity of people that saw it isn't.


There ain't no spinning this.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

This is sad. WWE pulled a Seth Rollins, cucked themselves.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

In other words:

"Good job this week. Let us look like we're congratulating you when really we're just telling fans hey, don't overreact to the 1st week."

Like if they left that sentence out of it, they could have at least convinced people they were being genuine.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Toughest SOB said:


> You’re right. This product isn’t for me. It blows. Jack Swagger, Goldust, and Y2Fat were irrelevant 10 years ago. But hey, they’re in a different company. Now they don’t blow dick! You fuck off. Mark.


Posts 4, Join date Oct 2019

must be new here, huh?

Are you a wrestler burner account Kenny keeps talking about?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

The company & their asphalt eating fans are in tears. It's fantastic.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

TwistedLogic said:


> The "marathon, not a sprint" quote makes it sound like WWE got smacked in the ratings and are trying to get ahead of the story. :lol


There's no way in hell WWE thought they were winning the viewership numbers in week 1 though. People already know what NXT offers, they needed to check out the new company and will decide which one they like better over the next few months. Also knowing that AEW replays the show directly after makes the decision far easier for me


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Cult03 said:


> There's no way in hell WWE thought they were winning the viewership numbers in week 1 though.


And yet they desperately tried to. They put their title match on first. They ran 30 minutes without commercials and kept picture-in-picture after that. They brought back two NXT superstars. They defended multiple titles. They pre-booked a 15 minute overrun.

It's getting sad seeing people trying to undersell how desperately WWE tried to win this battle. They only released this statement an hour before the numbers came out to prove they lost.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

TwistedLogic said:


> And yet they desperately tried to. They put their title match on first. They ran 30 minutes without commercials and kept picture-in-picture after that. They brought back two NXT superstars. They defended multiple titles. They pre-booked a 15 minute overrun.
> 
> It's getting sad seeing people trying to undersell how desperately WWE tried to win this battle. They only released this statement an hour before the numbers came out to prove they lost.


And they put on a damn good show that would have done much better if it wasn't AEW's first show. You do realize that NXT was showcasing their talent on a new network as well? They had to step up their game for that reason too. I haven't seen anyone say they didn't try super hard, but they 100% knew AEW was going to win the ratings. Like I said, it would have been a different story if they decided to "go to war" using one of their other brands, instead of the "developmental brand".


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Cult03 said:


> You do realize that NXT was showcasing their talent on a new network as well?


Yeah it's not like they waited until the third week to do it, which just happened to coincide with AEW's debut, right?

Take off the blinders bud.

NXT drew 1.18M in their first broadcast on USA and they were completely unopposed. AEW went against the biggest tryhard attempt of all time in NXT, the season opener of the NHL, and the 1-game knockout NL Wild Card game in baseball, and still did drew 1.4M (1.9M if you include replay and TSN). The drew double the adult demographic that NXT pulled in last week when they had no competition. 

Maybe future weeks will be different. For this week, there's no spinning this as anything other than a huge win for AEW and a fat L for NXT.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

TwistedLogic said:


> Yeah it's not like they waited until the third week to do it, which just happened to coincide with AEW's debut, right?
> 
> Take off the blinders bud.
> 
> ...


Stop quoting one part of my response please.

This was their first actual week as a two hour show, hence why they went all out. 

But wait a second, NXT was always on at this time, on this day and AEW decided to put it on the same day, not the other way around. AEW set the challenge, NXT changed its format to make it a fair fight. Or would you rather we were comparing a one hour WWE Network show to a proper prime time television show?


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

People will bash WWE no matter what, clearly.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> This was their first actual week as a two hour show, hence why they went all out.


They were two hours the previous two weeks

You really keep trying to spin this. NXT might win next week.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

https://deadline.com/2019/10/all-el...-broadcast-premiere-in-five-years-1202751802/

AEW making premier headlines all over the place!!
:clap


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Very nice and big of WWE to do this. Classy.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> Stop quoting one part of my response please.
> 
> This was their first actual week as a two hour show, hence why they went all out.
> 
> But wait a second, NXT was always on at this time, on this day and AEW decided to put it on the same day, not the other way around. AEW set the challenge, NXT changed its format to make it a fair fight. Or would you rather we were comparing a one hour WWE Network show to a proper prime time television show?


:lmao :lmao :lmao

AEW set the challenge? The fuck are you on about? This all spun from WWE deciding to air NXT live with two hours on Wednesday not months but literally weeks after Meltzer reported that Wednesday was getting close to being finalized as the air date for AEW. In addition to all the insults starting with fucking Hunter calling them a “pissant” company for no reason beyond feeding the only thing bigger than his nose; his ego. You fucking kidding me?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

NXT Only said:


> They were two hours the previous two weeks
> 
> You really keep trying to spin this. NXT might win next week.


I don't expect NXT to win though. Especially against Chris Jericho. He's my favourite wrestler of all time and even I watch AEW over NXT. They were two hours made up of two one hour shows though. They're just facts, not spin.



Vic said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> AEW set the challenge? The fuck are you on about? This all spun from WWE deciding to air NXT live with two hours on Wednesday not months but literally weeks after Meltzer reported that Wednesday was getting close to being finalized as the air date for AEW. In addition to all the insults starting with fucking Hunter calling them a “pissant” company for no reason beyond feeding the only thing bigger than his nose; his ego. You fucking kidding me?


Oh WWE started the insults? I guess you're a new fan and haven't seen the Elites youtube channel that was basically an episode a week where they gave WWE shit? You, sir, are the one who is fucking kidding me..

NXT was always on Wednesdays. AEW decided to go on Wednesdays and expected NXT to continue being a one hour WWE Network show? They 100% set the challenge and now their fans are whinging because NXT decided to change their format to meet the challenge? WWE probably should have just sat back and copped it right? Have you ever been involved in a business of any kind? 

Lets say you own a sandwich shop, a new sandwich shop opens across the road with better deals. What would you do? Honest answers please


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> Oh WWE started the insults? I guess you're a new fan and haven't seen the Elites youtube channel that was basically an episode a week where they gave WWE shit? You, sir, are the one who is fucking kidding me..
> 
> NXT was always on Wednesdays. AEW decided to go on Wednesdays and expected NXT to continue being a one hour WWE Network show? They 100% set the challenge and now their fans are whinging because NXT decided to change their format to meet the challenge? WWE probably should have just sat back and copped it right? Have you ever been involved in a business of any kind?
> 
> Lets say you own a sandwich shop, a new sandwich shop opens across the road with better deals. What would you do? Honest answers please


Don’t give me that bullshit, we know NXT was on Wednesdays, AEW also considered Tuesday due to SD moving to Friday, you’re delusional as hell if you think AEW didn’t have an effect on this. No one is whinging but you talking setting challenges and all that nonsense it’s a pretty poor excuse to make NXT feel victimized. They had a two week head start and still got embarrassed by an upstart. You reap what you sow, WWE trying to play hard ball and got hit in the face. And the only time AEW really took any kind of shot at WWE before AEW was even a thing the “fuck the Revival” shit which was banter, nice try.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Some people here just don't get that Vince's goal with NXT is just to cut AEW legs before their walk. He doesn't care about the product at all. Last night show proved it having a TakeOver card for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Vic said:


> Don’t give me that bullshit, we know NXT was on Wednesdays, AEW also considered Tuesday due to SD moving to Friday, you’re delusional as hell if you think AEW didn’t have an effect on this. No one is whinging but you talking setting challenges and all that nonsense it’s a pretty poor excuse to make NXT feel victimized. They had a two week head start and still got embarrassed by an upstart. You reap what you sow, WWE trying to play hard ball and got hit in the face. And the only time AEW really took any kind of shot at WWE before AEW was even a thing the “fuck the Revival” shit which was banter, nice try.


Ok I will allow you to make AEW the victim and WWE the bad guy because of your irrational hatred. I literally just said they had an effect, hence why they didn't sit back and allow AEW to dominate them in their former format. Plenty of people are whinging actually. AEW fans were the ones that brought up NXT. And that last line is absolute bullshit haha. Pissant was an insult but 1092 insults and continuous "banter" for months wasn't? Hey, your bias is showing. I'm eagerly awaiting your response to the sandwich shop question by the way.



V-Trigger said:


> Some people here just don't get that Vince's goal with NXT is just to cut AEW legs before their walk. He doesn't care about the product at all. Last night show proved it having a TakeOver card for no reason whatsoever.


Answer this. What was he supposed to do? Keep the same format knowing it was going to get crushed? That's just dumb business and no company of any kind would sit back and allow it. None.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Toughest SOB said:


> If Raw ended its show with a segment that featured Jack Swagger coming to the aid of an overweight, 47 year old champion taking out Cody Rhodes and Goldust it would be shat upon for days, weeks, and months. Rightfully so as well, because that would be an awful ending segment.


Forgetting the context of this segment is just flat out dishonest.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

People are congratulating WWE for this and it's very confusing as to why.

That message is clearly a backhanded compliment toward AEW.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> Answer this. What was he supposed to do? Keep the same format knowing it was going to get crushed? That's just dumb business and no company of any kind would sit back and allow it. None.


NXT has dragged big time since it went two hours. Last night was the only exception. One hour is perfect and HHH probably knows this but has to save face and go with the two hours because the old man is a psycho.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> Ok I will allow you to make AEW the victim and WWE the bad guy because of your irrational hatred. I literally just said they had an effect, hence why they didn't sit back and allow AEW to dominate them in their former format. Plenty of people are whinging actually. AEW fans were the ones that brought up NXT. And that last line is absolute bullshit haha. Pissant was an insult but 1092 insults and continuous "banter" for months wasn't? Hey, your bias is showing. I'm eagerly awaiting your response to the sandwich shop question by the way.


Look who’s talking about bias when you and the other two geeks were the only ones mentioning NXT in that 1997 thread son :lmao. Stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Toughest SOB (Oct 3, 2019)

DOTL said:


> Toughest SOB said:
> 
> 
> > If Raw ended its show with a segment that featured Jack Swagger coming to the aid of an overweight, 47 year old champion taking out Cody Rhodes and Goldust it would be shat upon for days, weeks, and months. Rightfully so as well, because that would be an awful ending segment.
> ...


Context? Here’s the context. 

“Here’s how we’re gonna finish our debut show...We’re gonna save our old, overweight champion from the badass known as Goldust by bringing out...you ready for it?....

Jack Swagger!”

Trying to put this over just proves that AEW marks would have put over ANYTHING last night. Swagger could have come out with Eva Marie to defend the honor of Katie Vick and you’d still put it over. 

I get it. WWE is poor at the moment. Has been for a number of years, but frankly, AEW hasn’t been any better. It’s more gymnastics than wrestling. More hype than meat. Less steak than sizzle. That was a terrible ending to a mediocre show that’s been built for months. New doesn’t equate to better, and last night proved it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TwistedLogic said:


> The funniest part of the "marathon, not a sprint" statement is WWE did every single damn thing they could to go completely all-in on this episode and treated it like a one-night-only battle to crush AEW then and there. WWE treated it like a sprint and unless they plan on putting up a Takeover every week, it's only going to be downhill from here.
> 
> On the flip side, AEW treated it completely like business as usual, put on a regular show that was focused on long term booking, and will be able to easily replicate this product for every week going forward. AEW new this was a marathon from the get-go.


It's not even that. AEW doesn't CARE about the marathon, they aren't even racing. They don't care about WWE. They don't give a shit, at ALL. It's funny, and will only get funnier, watching WWE overbook NXT and try to kill them in the ratings, only to, more than likely, fail miserably, with AEW producing their steady week by week rating, whatever it lands on, without fail. And what's even funnier than that, is that Vince, as usual, because he never learns lessons, doesn't seem to realize that him putting so much attention on AEW only makes wrestling fans put even more attention on AEW, thus growing it faster, and because everybody sees WWE for the villain it is, it only makes people want to rally behind AEW and support them even more, buy more tickets, watch the show more, buy more merchandise, etc, and, probably support WWE less as well.

Within a month, WWE is probably going to have Daniel Bryan challenge Adam Cole for the NXT title and AEW will still beat them. :flair4:vincecry


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Please move to Monday Nights and really humble them AEW :banderas

They wanted a war, give them a war.

Let's see them try to keep Fox happy while trying to keep Raw alive :lol


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

> "[WWE] started this," Jericho said. "Everything that they've done has been reactionary to us. We're not in a war with anybody besides ourselves ... all that matters is our show.
> 
> "They kinda started this war, and the very first night they got destroyed. Big deal, it's our first debut, but they have to come back and say, 'It's a marathon and not a one-night sprint.' Who's ever said it's a one-night sprint? It's not a war for us. Now, we're placed in one, and we're gonna kick ass."


https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...s-wwe-everything-that-theyve-done-has-660330/


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Toughest SOB said:


> Context? Here’s the context.
> 
> “Here’s how we’re gonna finish our debut show...We’re gonna save our old, overweight champion from the badass known as Goldust by bringing out...you ready for it?....
> 
> ...



No. The context is AEW has another well known wrestler who will actually be given a chance to shine and grow without the anchor that is WWE creative.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Taroostyles said:


> They must know what's coming so now they can no longer avoid acknowledgement.
> 
> If theres one thing WWE is not, it's a good loser. Do not let this gesture fool you.


Vince still ain't over WCW beating him in the ratings.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*

Chris Jericho reacts to WWE's statement.

Ahead of the news that AEW won week one of the ratings war against NXT, WWE put out a statement congratulating AEW on their success but noting that it's a marathon and not a sprint. Shortly after the statement came out, but before the full numbers were reported, Chris Jericho spoke to Complex about WWE's statement.

"They're embarrassed. I know how they work. I haven't seen the actual rating, but I'm assuming they what it is, and I think we probably kicked their ass," said Jericho. "They started this. Everything that they’ve done has been a reactionary move to us. We’re not in a war with anybody besides ourselves. I don’t care if you resurrect John [Lennon] and George [Harrison], and it’s the reunion of The Beatles at the Super Bowl or whatever. All that matters is our show. You can put anything up against us, and we can’t compete with that. We can compete with what we’re doing.”

Jericho continued, “They kinda started this war, and the very first night they got destroyed. Big deal, it’s our first debut, great. But they have to come back and say, ‘It’s a marathon and not a one-night sprint.’ Whoever said it’s a one-night sprint? It’s not a war for us. Now, we’re placed in one, and we’re gonna kick ass because we’re gonna do what we do very, very well. There’s a little bit of an arrogance towards us that’s now gone."

It's very exciting to get that show done and over with because now all the talk -- it's like hockey when you have someone yapping at you. When you score ten goals, you say, 'look at the scoreboard.' That shuts people up. Then they get mad and start getting desperate. I'm not saying anybody is desperate. I'm just saying we put on a great show."

AEW drew 1.4 million viewers compared to NXT's 891,000 viewers. Jericho played a big role on the debut episode of AEW Dynamite, attacking Cody early in the night, winning the main event, and forming a new stable alongside Jake Hager, Sammy Guevara, and Santana & Ortiz to close the show.

https://www.fightful.com/wrestling/...tement-congratulating-aew-they-re-embarrassed


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

WWE not only loses the first night of the Wednesday wars, but they have to still provide insurance for their competitor's biggest star.



> Khan talked about which AEW wrestlers are receiving health insurance while also revealing that Moxley still gets insurance through his former employer.
> 
> "Of the people you saw tonight, a large percentage of them are insured with AEW because they work full-time for AEW. This is my fifth show I've done in 2019 and most people haven't been on all five shows. Of the people that have been on all five shows, most of them are full-time and have full-time benefits," said Khan.
> 
> "Jon Moxley actually does get healthcare but he gets it through his wife [Renee Young] who is a full-time employee elsewhere. But Kenny [Omega] does get healthcare and is a full-time employee as are a lot of people. Kenny is a part of my office and he works a full-time job. There's other people like Britt Baker who's full-time job is a dentist and she's come in and wrestle I wanna say four of the five shows."


https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...portedly-getting-his-health-insurance-660328/

Tough day for them.


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

Spot on. They don’t want to be the bad guys, however, their message was passive aggressive and bitter.

They’re worried.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*



CNB said:


> Spot on. They don’t want to be the bad guys, however, their message was passive aggressive and bitter.
> 
> They’re worried.


 That last line was unnecessary and made them come off like sore losers. You know they're pissed.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*

WWE should have just said "congratulations to AEW on a successful debut." End of story.

I thought NXT put on the better show anyway, shows that the last few months of pure trash was just complacency.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Ha ha Jericho probably hates the WWE by how they wouldn’t let him advertise his Jericho cruise! Good shit!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> WWE should have just said "congratulations to AEW on a successful debut." End of story.
> 
> I thought NXT put on the better show anyway, shows that the last few months of pure trash was just complacency.


Of course they were complacent they know damn well all of the TVs had been trash that’s exactly why they booked this Takeover style TV only to get embarrassed because the damage is already done and cemented in history.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*

Some grade A Jeri-trolling. Cody smashes a HHH throne, Omega trashes the entire NXT roster and constant gouding from day one..but WWE started it. Throw that chum out there..


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*



Vic said:


> Of course they were complacent they know damn well all of the TVs had been trash that’s exactly why they booked this Takeover style TV only to get embarrassed because the damage is already done and cemented in history.


That's what nobody in WWE seems to realize, when you drive fans away with a crappy product you can't just snap your fingers and start putting on a good show and expect everybody to come back. Raw and SmackDown have been significantly better since Heyman and Bischoff took over but they haven't been good enough to get word of mouth going and that's the only to get people to come back.

Moving NXT to USA was a fresh start, tons of new eyes on the product and they wasted it, Raw 25 could've been a fresh start since it popped an extra 1.5M viewers and they wasted that with one of the worst shows of the year, I wonder if they'll waste SD's fresh start too.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Its ALL true. Jericho basically is right. WWE basically made it obvious doing 2 hours vs AEW, brings back Pyro, and tried to counter them and got asses kicked. Then try to send a cheaply written PR move that made them sound like whiny losers Haha.


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

toontownman said:


> Some grade A Jeri-trolling. Cody smashes a HHH throne, Omega trashes the entire NXT roster and constant gouding from day one..but WWE started it. Throw that chum out there..


Pretty certain that’s all for show.

What Jericho means is that WWE placed NXT directly in competition against AEW. 

WWE placed NXT on the network two weeks earlier.

WWE made this a takeover style show to counter program AEW.

This was the show Finn re-debuts in, right during AEW’s first commercial. 


WWE swung for the fences and got knocked the fuck down in Round 1. That’s what makes this a humiliating week. They gave you the best show they possibly could, like another poster mentioned here, the damage has been done!

Can’t wait for DX to main event NXT in three weeks whilst Hulk Hogan joins Undisputed Era!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I dont care about all this ratings back and forth and fussing over each other and wwe doing all these strategic moves but Jericho was right and its funny how good he is at talking lol.

I don't watch wwe and dont care what they do, im just hapoy aew
Is doing well and i hope they continue to succeed


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*

People will say Jericho is salty at WWE and he’s shitting in them but whether or not they are embarrassed, Jericho is just the type to speak his mind freely and not mince words.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

:maury

Look at the tears from the AEWWE/WWE drones who, for months, underestimated and ridiculed AEW for ever thinking they could dent WWE, let alone NXT. BTE is a show that does banter with no malice. WWE never cared then because they understood that but it only ever became a problem once AEW was announced and could potentially be a long term threat to them so HHH, despite his fake sincerity as being the "Indy Godfather" to fans, though he could call them "pissant" and "T-shirt company" and get a free pass from said fans but now here we are in October and, at least for this week, AEW pushed NXT and his shit in.

It's glorious to see. I don't want to see WWE ever close or go out of business. I grew up with them. However, their product sucks and has been stale for over a decade. If AEW has to be the catalyst to finally pull their heads out of their asses, then so be it. Anyone shitting on AEW's success this week or even horribly trying to downplay it as something that doesn't mean anything is exactly the type of wrestling fans that will ruin this business if they ever had their way. 

Put your pads on and bend the knee.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*

I'm not sure why Jericho would be "salty" at the WWE. He knows what Vince McMahon has done for his career, and I'm sure he still has many friends there.

He's just with AEW now, and he's being a loyal soldier. I'm sure he feels reinvigorated by this fresh start.

I'm a happy wrestling fan right now. I love both NXT and AEW, and hopefully Raw and Smackdown will step up their game as well. Plus, there's Impact and the NWA and ROH, etc. Life is good.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*

Anyone that is going to give Jericho shit for this is clearly shook that he's right.

This man has been with that company on and off for over a decade and a half. He knows how WWE works, operates, thinks, and moves better than anyone else in AEW not named JR. It's clear WWE made that statement today as a way to do damage control because they knew AEW pushed their shit in. WWE is trying to make this a NXT/AEW war instead of a WWE/AEW war, which is smart on their part, but they are making NXT (their fanbase's favorite brand) a sacrificial lamb to avoid the bigger issues they have as a company, money deals are damned.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*

The fans are making this whole "war" thing a bigger deal than AEW is clearly.

I'm a little surprised that Jericho even said what he did. He isn't wrong. It's just that he used to be so "middle of the road" with his opinions.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

We have to make them so popular they outdraw Raw next.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kratosx23 said:


> Why even release this? It just embarrasses WWE.


Considering the shit they put on their shows now, I don't think they can get embarrassed


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*

Strong words from Jericho. True as well.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

NXT might win next week and then every week after that but this victory is the sweetest simply because the WWE did everything they could to hurt AEW and it backfired.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

How could NXT win? They have nothing better


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Why I feel there is something behind this move, it's like dirty tactics by congratulates AEW then something will coming up, like let AEW win the battle while TripleH with the NXT looking for the weakness. It's like bait.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Southerner said:


> The fans are making this whole "war" thing a bigger deal than AEW is clearly.
> 
> I'm a little surprised that Jericho even said what he did. He isn't wrong. It's just that he used to be so "middle of the road" with his opinions.


Exactly aew have never said they want wwe out if business. Wwe are the ones trying to put them out of business. Of course the wwe stans will ignore that


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*

Good im glad Y2J blasted them for this. WWE moved their show to try and cut off AEW legs and got pummeled. Now have the nerve to talk about this being the long game. Like you started it bitch, and lost. Why comment even. Go back to the network bitches.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*



toontownman said:


> Some grade A Jeri-trolling. Cody smashes a HHH throne, Omega trashes the entire NXT roster and constant gouding from day one..but WWE started it. Throw that chum out there..


They started it by being terrible.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*

I don't know about contracts and shit, but guys like Aleister, Andrade, Asuka, Cesaro, Ziggler, Drew, EC3, Elias, Finn Balor, Hardys, Kairi Sane, Roode, Zayn, Joe, Nakamura, Rusev, basically 70% of the roster, and all the NXT guys because let's face it they're getting buried, and maybe even Bryan and Wyatt after he gets buried at HIAC, in a perfect world all of these guys can grow balls and go to AEW like Moxley did, it'll be glorious :trips5


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*



arch.unleash said:


> I don't know about contracts and shit, but guys like Aleister, Andrade, Asuka, Cesaro, Ziggler, Drew, EC3, Elias, Finn Balor, Hardys, Kairi Sane, Roode, Zayn, Joe, Nakamura, Rusev, basically 70% of the roster, and all the NXT guys because let's face it they're getting buried, and maybe even Bryan and Wyatt after he gets buried at HIAC, in a perfect world all of these guys can grow balls and go to AEW like Moxley did, it'll be glorious :trips5


Right, because they can all be pushed on AEW along with everyone they're currently pushing.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

RubberbandGoat said:


> How could NXT win? They have nothing better


WWE has resources, all it takes is appearances by Cena or whoever and that will at least help in the ratings even if the show isn’t better. 

Point is tho the WWE is going through great lengths to kill AEW for absolutely zero reason at all.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

toontownman said:


> Some grade A Jeri-trolling. Cody smashes a HHH throne, Omega trashes the entire NXT roster and constant gouding from day one..but WWE started it. Throw that chum out there..


What about all the other stuff - not allowing Cody to use the Rhodes name, filing trademarks for WCW branding and returning old WCW events like Starrcade and The Great American Bash so that Cody couldn't use them.

Not allowing wrestlers their releases, tacking more time on to wrestlers contracts for "injuries", offering mega 5 year contracts for inflated money in order to stop wrestlers from leaving.

Trying to stop All In from happening as well as NJPW and ROH events. Telling venues that if they put on events by other promotions that they will lose WWE's business. 

AEW are squeeky clean in comparison and Vince is doing the same shady shit he tried in the 80s and 90s.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

$10 says Roman and Cena are on NXT next week.

:heston


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*

They are worried because AEW competed with their 3rd brand? Same happened with TNA, it was competing with ECW and look at how TNA is going now, give it a few weeks and/or months so see the direction before jumping the gun guys.


----------



## BC4LIFE (Jan 16, 2018)

NXT will never beat AEW in ratings as long as they stay in Fullsail and I also don't think they will leave the place. They are good but look like minor leagues.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*



BC4LIFE said:


> NXT will never beat AEW in ratings as long as they stay in Fullsail and I also don't think they will leave the place. They are good but look like minor leagues.


You obviously don't know how Vince operates. They're out of there early 2020. Guaranteed.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*



Death Rider said:


> Exactly aew have never said they want wwe out if business. Wwe are the ones trying to put them out of business. Of course the wwe stans will ignore that


So you say (means you know) AEW dont want WWE out of business, but the other way around you know they want?

Honestly you dont know how companies work, right? When you have a monopoly you of course want to try to keep others out. AEW would do the same the other way around, but you AEW "stans" dont want to see that either.

You know AEW is like a start-up, filled with money not their own and they can do the happy go lucky thing like they are doing know, because they know, they can throw away 100m and no one lost anything (besides Khan). WWE is the established company, working their asses off to get to the point they are now. You know why a Facebook is buying competition? Or Google, or BMW or whatever company name you want to put here. Because no one owning a company loves competition.

But all you AEW "stans" want to know how business is working and following the Robin Hood way. Tell me one Robin Hood company out there being no1 for 20 years, I dont know one.

And all this talk about AEW crushing WWE, sorry but they are crushing their 3rd brand and maybe wait for 2 month and see how things are then, because whoever thought AEW wouldnt crush NXT on their first night is definitelly a WWE stan.

But truth be told, hope you understand what I want to say and dont just reply with "you suck WWE stan"...


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*

NXT can't beat AEW. The product is shit, has been since Dusty died. It's all cold high spot matches and offers nothing else. The guys on the show aren't really any good and they all mostly look awful. They're gonna panic and start bringing bigger names over, I'd guess.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

fabi1982 said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly aew have never said they want wwe out if business. Wwe are the ones trying to put them out of business. Of course the wwe stans will ignore that
> ...


Expect aew have even said they are offering an alternative option. Wwe have proven in the past they want to kill anyone else. Heck look at the actions since aew started.

Also I studied business at university so tell me I don't know how businesses work again :lol???


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*



fabi1982 said:


> So you say (means you know) AEW dont want WWE out of business, but the other way around you know they want?
> 
> Honestly you dont know how companies work, right? When you have a monopoly you of course want to try to keep others out. AEW would do the same the other way around, but you AEW "stans" dont want to see that either.
> 
> ...


Better a robin hood company than a company that's the literal embodiment of every evil megacorp trope ever to exist.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Death Rider said:


> Expect aew have even said they are offering an alternative option. Wwe have proven in the past they want to kill anyone else. Heck look at the actions since aew started.
> 
> Also I studied* business at university* so tell me I don't know how businesses work again :lol???


So did I and I actually at least understand what WWE is doing and dont blame them for doing what they are doing.

And regarding "alternative", just look at Snapchat, wanting to be an alternative and is now nowhere to be seen, after declining a 3billion offer couple years ago from Facebook. So offering an alternative is a good thing, but if you dont sell at a specific point to the monopol (or overtake them by then) you will lose the marathon (to paraphrase WWE). Again something learned at University.

I just want you to take of the Robin Hood pink glasses and try to see what I am saying here. I am not defending WWE at all (although I found NXT by far more entertaining as AEW this week - if the AEW show would have been on RAW all you guys would shit on it), but I at least can understand what they are doing and I cant blame them for this.

And being an "alternative" you should offer alternatives...All I saw was a mediocre RAW with some NXT aspects (yes we saw the brawl thing like 2 weeks ago on NXT and all AEW "stans" said it was illogical) with new wrestlers and some old WWE guys.

So tell me please what the "alternative" really is, besides "we fans hate Vince and WWE so we will just make this big, even if it is basically the same thing".



Beatles123 said:


> Better a robin hood company than a company that's the literal embodiment of every evil megacorp trope ever to exist.


like I said in the post above tell me any Robin Hood company being successful for more than 5 years. At the end this is a business and old Khan didnt invest 100m for fun or for Tony Khan to "stick it to Vince". He invested to make profit. And for someone you are always the evil megacorp, just because the other one is smaller than you. Honestly there are crappy cheap online shops from China being worth more than WWE, so you have to be careful with the word "megacorp".


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

fabi1982 said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Expect aew have even said they are offering an alternative option. Wwe have proven in the past they want to kill anyone else. Heck look at the actions since aew started.
> ...


Mediocre raw <img src="http://i.imgur.com/m2XjBg7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Heston" class="inlineimg" />

How dare people want a new company to succeed <img src="http://i.imgur.com/DWZhB88.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Eye Roll" class="inlineimg" />. How dare people be happy a new show has debuted and as someone who used to watch raw it really was not like raw at all. I mean I didn't see any stupid cuck segments for example. Also more swearing which you would not see on raw, story being told throughout the show with sammy Guevara joining jericho.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

fabi1982 said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Expect aew have even said they are offering an alternative option. Wwe have proven in the past they want to kill anyone else. Heck look at the actions since aew started.
> ...


You’re right. Alternative raw. 

They opened up with a 20 minute talking promo, had 3-4 backstage interviews, sophisticated stories - sammy guavara kissed Cody Rhodes wife. Yup, alternative Raw.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Death Rider said:


> Mediocre raw <img src="http://i.imgur.com/m2XjBg7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Heston" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> How dare people want a new company to succeed <img src="http://i.imgur.com/DWZhB88.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Eye Roll" class="inlineimg" />. How dare people be happy a new show has debuted and as someone who used to watch raw it really was not like raw at all. I mean I didn't see any stupid cuck segments for example. Also more swearing which you would not see on raw, story being told throughout the show with sammy Guevara joining jericho.


I dont dare people wanting AEW to succeed, I also want them to do good, because it is good for wrestling, but I dont blame WWE for what they are doing, which most of the AEW guys in here are saying.

And how do you think they wont do something with Brandy the same way? As all of you defensivelly say "they just had one show". 

And how was the Cody match anything special? Beat downs are done to death by WWE. 

The collision between SCU and the mexicans was mediocre at best (not better than segments in WWE. 

The film guys segment was cringe, especially with the bright shirt guys and the Street Profits light coming to aid. 

MJF is doing the same promo now on every guy he is fighting, just with some swear words? Oh and the match was less then mediocre. 

Pac/Hangman was your Cesaro/Ali just slower. 

Womens match was alright to good with a Nia Jax clone (at least both are green as hell). Kenny breaking his BTE gimmick with the safe? 

Main event like most said was a DQ but the "rules matter" only applies for some matches I guess? And a similar brawl was not received well by AEW "stans" 2 weeks ago on NXT. And Panda guy joining is now a thing making a show great? Hager coming in (another former WWE guy) is also making a show great?

So please tell me the difference again? All I saw was a rowdy crowd, which we have to see if they are this rowdy in 2 month still.



optikk sucks said:


> You’re right. Alternative raw.
> 
> They opened up with a 20 minute talking promo, had 3-4 backstage interviews, sophisticated stories - sammy guavara kissed Cody Rhodes wife. Yup, alternative Raw.


Like I said above, just wait how Dynamite looks in 2 month. Just one show, so they cant do all the bad from RAW in one week...


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*



fabi1982 said:


> like I said in the post above tell me any Robin Hood company being successful for more than 5 years. At the end this is a business and old Khan didnt invest 100m for fun or for Tony Khan to "stick it to Vince". He invested to make profit. And for someone you are always the evil megacorp, just because the other one is smaller than you. Honestly there are crappy cheap online shops from China being worth more than WWE, so you have to be careful with the word "megacorp".


This doesn't really counter anything i said :taker I told you i'd rather support a robin hood company than WWE. There is no "Fact" that can take that away. WWE has made me regret my investment, AEW hasn't.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*



Beatles123 said:


> This doesn't really counter anything i said :taker I told you i'd rather support a robin hood company than WWE. There is no "Fact" that can take that away. WWE has made me regret my investment, AEW hasn't.


And no one wants to take away your opinion. Like I said I also want them to be successful, but the hatred against WWE in here is just laughable, people should like something because they like something, not because they hate something. And like I wrote above I (without my pink glasses) didnt see any *big* difference between WWE and Robin Hood, besides the crowd who also want AEW to succeed (so lets see if they are that rowdy in 2 month).

Like I said, I am fine with everyone being happy about the first success AEW got, just dont understand the hatred towards WWE. If AEW doesnt care about them why should the fans, but just look in the ratings thread how bitter and salty most of the comments are, speaking about crushing and killing WWE (when honestly they "only" beat NXT, which was obviously predictable even with that margin). With the data from DON and AO it was predictable that they mostly get young viewers. But as with everything new and shiny today for young people, there is always something else around the corner couple month down the road.

Mostly I dont see that other opinions are accepted here in the AEW homebase, which is interesting for fans of a Robin Hood company not accepting any other opinion...


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*



fabi1982 said:


> I dont dare people wanting AEW to succeed, I also want them to do good, because it is good for wrestling, but I dont blame WWE for what they are doing, which most of the AEW guys in here are saying.
> 
> And how do you think they wont do something with Brandy the same way? As all of you defensivelly say "they just had one show".
> 
> ...


Stop worshipping wwe 
You don't take money from Vince McMahon.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*



kingfrass44 said:


> Stop worshipping wwe
> You don't take money from Vince McMahon.


@Beatles123 see this underlines my last comment in my previous post


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

fabi1982 said:


> optikk sucks said:
> 
> 
> > You’re right. Alternative raw.
> ...


so you are speculating that Dynamite will become an alternative RAW?

This won’t happen for several reasons that Khan and Cody have already discussed.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*



optikk sucks said:


> so you are speculating that Dynamite will become an alternative RAW?
> 
> This won’t happen for several reasons that Khan and Cody have already discussed.


I´m not speculating anything. But you seem to think that they wont and as I pointed out already I for one (without my AEW fanshirt on) dont see much of a difference. This was the first show with a rowdy crowd, otherwise (as stated more specifically) it was mediocre to good matches with couple of unlogic situations (like in WWE). And the entertaining segments inbetween the matches werent that entertaining, more cringe like the WWE segments.

So I am open to see where AEW is heading, see how and if NXT can progress and see how WWE as a whole will react. But I am not bashing AEW or defending NXT/RAW/WWE because of one result.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Hangman said:


> $10 says Roman and Cena are on NXT next week.
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/m2XjBg7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Heston" class="inlineimg" />


the sad thing is I can’t imagine this helping NXT ratings. so if AEW beat NXT with Cena and Roman next week, this place will be an absolute shitstorm. You’d love to see it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Who wants to bet all the matches mentioned here becomes a thing? I’ll give you odds of 1/1 :-|


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179895554668711936


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*



fabi1982 said:


> And no one wants to take away your opinion. Like I said I also want them to be successful, but the hatred against WWE in here is just laughable, people should like something because they like something, not because they hate something. And like I wrote above I (without my pink glasses) didnt see any *big* difference between WWE and Robin Hood, besides the crowd who also want AEW to succeed (so lets see if they are that rowdy in 2 month).
> 
> Like I said, I am fine with everyone being happy about the first success AEW got, just dont understand the hatred towards WWE. If AEW doesnt care about them why should the fans, but just look in the ratings thread how bitter and salty most of the comments are, speaking about crushing and killing WWE (when honestly they "only" beat NXT, which was obviously predictable even with that margin). With the data from DON and AO it was predictable that they mostly get young viewers. But as with everything new and shiny today for young people, there is always something else around the corner couple month down the road.
> 
> Mostly I dont see that other opinions are accepted here in the AEW homebase, which is interesting for fans of a Robin Hood company not accepting any other opinion...


Again, though. It's not about liking AEW because it's NOT WWE. We like it because thus far it's just a more fun, more rewarding product than WWE for a lot of us. This notion that we're bandwagon jumping isn't true for most of us, though it will inevitably happen (and should be welcomed as long as that interest is genuine.

I know you have concerns that most of us are just enjoying a shiny new toy, and it's true that the early success has us amped, but you have to realize that you yourself do no favors trying to go "Yeah but" at all of us so soon. Most of us here aren't stupid. We know this journey's gonna have peaks and valleys, but that's why moments like these are meant to be enjoyed. I think you're taking a few outlier comments and having them speak for the rest of us, and if I wanted to do that I could say the same thing about the side you represent. It'd be all to easy lump you in with the "AEW WILL BE DEAD IN A YEAR! FUCKING MARKS! WRESTLING IS DEAD AND SHIT!" crowd, of which I promise you there are quite a few here. However I'm not doing that. I just think you need to believe me when I tell you for the second time: AEW did not gain my support by being merely a robin hood company or to spite Vince. I like them genuinely. In fact, Me not liking Vince has little to do with it at all. It just makes AEW's success even better knowing it makes that old fool miserable.

No one who hates Vince is obligated to like AEW. However, No one that hates WWE should be resigning themselves to their product. There's more out there and AEW is but the latest, greatest example of that.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*



Beatles123 said:


> Again, though. It's not about liking AEW because it's NOT WWE. We like it because thus far it's just a more fun, more rewarding product than WWE for a lot of us. This notion that we're bandwagon jumping isn't true for most of us, though it will inevitably happen (and should be welcomed as long as that interest is genuine.
> 
> I know you have concerns that most of us are just enjoying a shiny new toy, and it's true that the early success has us amped, but you have to realize that you yourself do no favors trying to go "Yeah but" at all of us so soon. Most of us here aren't stupid. We know this journey's gonna have peaks and valleys, but that's why moments like these are meant to be enjoyed. I think you're taking a few outlier comments and having them speak for the rest of us, and if I wanted to do that I could say the same thing about the side you represent. It'd be all to easy lump you in with the "AEW WILL BE DEAD IN A YEAR! FUCKING MARKS! WRESTLING IS DEAD AND SHIT!" crowd, of which I promise you there are quite a few here. However I'm not doing that. I just think you need to believe me when I tell you for the second time: AEW did not gain my support by being merely a robin hood company or to spite Vince. I like them genuinely. In fact, Me not liking Vince has little to do with it at all. It just makes AEW's success even better knowing it makes that old fool miserable.
> 
> No one who hates Vince is obligated to like AEW. However, No one that hates WWE should be resigning themselves to their product. There's more out there and AEW is but the latest, greatest example of that.


I find it interesting that you speak of "us" like you know there inner feelings. At least here in the AEW section and especially in the ratings thread I dont see many of these inteligent comments. And I am no no ones side here to clarify, I just enjoy "wrestling" and I can enjoy WWE, as AEW or even Impact. I dont tell anyone that something has to be better or worse, I make my points based on my opinion, which I am allowed to have, right?

And I would like for the "us" to be more like "you", as you are still annoying from time to time, but you at least can state facts and can accept (to a certain extend) someone elses opinion (or if not you block them). But this is miles better than overhyping something that was expected and defend Jericho for being salty (even in kayfabe maybe) and tell everyone that WWE is dead.

But I am also staying on my point that this show wasnt that glorious (which just little of "us" (AEW fans) did see). I wish them all the best and I hope for more common sense in this section


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*

I’m not a AEW fan, but I do agree with Jericho a lot. WWE are very threatened by the rise of AEW and this week they’ve gone out their way to start afresh. Look at Raw and it’s new set, the return of pyro, bringing in Lesnar, Flair and Hogan. Then you have Smackdown’s debut on Fox and WWE all of a sudden deciding to celebrate its 20th anniversary on that show when in actuality the show debuted April 1999. They’re bringing in Rock, Austin, Taker and even heavily advertising Lesnar first match in 15 years for Smackdown for the WWE title. You also got a Take Over like NXT and the returns of Ciampa and Balor which imo felt weak.

AEW has threatened the core of WWE by actually selling out 10,000+ arenas, bringing in more than a million viewers for its debut, having 100,000+ buy-rate, etc etc. 

WWE went from dissing them as a T Shirt company to now congratulating them. It doesn’t seem genuine at all.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*

Jericho is right.

But this comes as a surprise to no one. WWE'll do everything it can to protect their business and won't take lightly any punch in the face they get.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*



fabi1982 said:


> I find it interesting that you speak of "us" like you know there inner feelings. At least here in the AEW section and especially in the ratings thread I dont see many of these inteligent comments. And I am no no ones side here to clarify, I just enjoy "wrestling" and I can enjoy WWE, as AEW or even Impact. I dont tell anyone that something has to be better or worse, I make my points based on my opinion, which I am allowed to have, right?
> 
> And I would like for the "us" to be more like "you", as you are still annoying from time to time, but you at least can state facts and can accept (to a certain extend) someone elses opinion (or if not you block them). But this is miles better than overhyping something that was expected and defend Jericho for being salty (even in kayfabe maybe) and tell everyone that WWE is dead.
> 
> But I am also staying on my point that this show wasnt that glorious (which just little of "us" (AEW fans) did see). I wish them all the best and I hope for more common sense in this section


I don't purport to know the motivations of everyone here, much less those of the literal hundreds that have posted here within the time of the show's airing, but I can state quite emphatically that the most of people that were here prior to Oct. 2nd just want nothing more than to enjoy AEW. Yes, we are extremely displeased with the state of WWE as a company and for some of us the ship sailed long ago, but we couldn't care less about it beating WWE in the ratings. Hell, that's why I was the one who initially MADE the first ratings thread. Some of us don't have time for that shit.

I make no bones about the fact that I have long since abandoned WWE because they at present do not deserve my money. The ONLY reason I keep the WWE network is to watch the occasional NXT show and to have the entirety of ECW (or most of it) at my disposal. AEW however has made me unashamed to enjoy wrestling for the first time since I don't know when. You can't put a price on that feeling, and even looking at it objectively I think even with it's flaws, it was better than any RAW i saw in recent years before I quit. No rose glasses here. I will stand firm on that. 

Other than that, I can't tell if the last bits of your posts are directed at me or are supposed to be some kind of backhanded compliment as far as what is "Common sense", but I know what my opinions are and I stand by them as much as you do yours, so if we're going to reenact The Tale Of The Zax beyond this point, I feel it best we just table this now while we still can.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*

The statement that WWE put out was one of the most disingenuous things that I've ever read. Vince is worried, period.


----------



## Joejustjoe66 (Nov 8, 2017)

Please stop saying stans. Makes you sound 12


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*



Beatles123 said:


> I don't purport to know the motivations of everyone here, much less those of the literal hundreds that have posted here within the time of the show's airing, but I can state quite emphatically that the most of people that were here prior to Oct. 2nd just want nothing more than to enjoy AEW. Yes, we are extremely displeased with the state of WWE as a company and for some of us the ship sailed long ago, but we couldn't care less about it beating WWE in the ratings. Hell, that's why I was the one who initially MADE the first ratings thread. Some of us don't have time for that shit.
> 
> I make no bones about the fact that I have long since abandoned WWE because they at present do not deserve my money. The ONLY reason I keep the WWE network is to watch the occasional NXT show and to have the entirety of ECW (or most of it) at my disposal. AEW however has made me unashamed to enjoy wrestling for the first time since I don't know when. You can't put a price on that feeling, and even looking at it objectively I think even with it's flaws, it was better than any RAW i saw in recent years before I quit. No rose glasses here. I will stand firm on that.
> 
> Other than that, I can't tell if the last bits of your posts are directed at me or are supposed to be some kind of backhanded compliment as far as what is "Common sense", but I know what my opinions are and I stand by them as much as you do yours, so if we're going to reenact The Tale Of The Zax beyond this point, *I feel it best we just table this now while we still can*.


I guess we should


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*



fabi1982 said:


> I guess we should


:nod


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*

Jericho is trying to bait Vince into ruining NXT by sending more top level talent there for even more over exposure.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*

One of the things I like most about AEW is that the company isn't fighting me so far. There's no need for me to feel like the audience has to hijack the show to get Daniel Bryan into the main event that management doesn't want him in. There's an impression that I won't have to deal with six months of Baron Corbin being the GM of Raw and if you don't like it, then go suck a lemon. 

Everything on Dynamite felt like something I was either interested in or could be interested in. Maybe because it's all-new, maybe because the Elite are babyface owners and promoters instead of heel owners like in WWE. But in any case, it's refreshing. They have a lot of goodwill from me.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jericho is trying to bait Vince into ruining NXT by sending more top level talent there for even more over exposure.


What a great tactic, imagine main roster lose even more people in favor of NXT. Ratings even more down after that :eva


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

fabi1982 said:


> optikk sucks said:
> 
> 
> > so you are speculating that Dynamite will become an alternative RAW?
> ...


They didn’t open up with a 20 minute promo. 
The commentary was not overly scripted. 
None of the promos were scripted. 
95% of the show was wrestling. 

You cannot say they will become RAW when that’s just speculation. So far we’ve seen the opposite. 

One thing I didn’t like is it felt like rushed the final match to make the end.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*



optikk sucks said:


> They didn’t open up with a 20 minute promo.
> The commentary was not overly scripted.
> None of the promos were scripted.
> 95% of the show was wrestling.
> ...


They didn’t open up with a 20 minute promo. - this isnt usually a bad thing, as long as it is not the same poeple all over again and WWE is trying to mix it up lately

The commentary was not overly scripted. - sorry but JR was just plain bad and actually had a SCRIPT in his hands all the time?! Should have used it more to be honest

None of the promos were scripted. - this is you speculating? Only promo I heard was MJF and he just told the same thing, just insulting a different city and different wrestler?! The "this is the worst city" thing is always the same and more like a skit and Scorpio giving us 3 sentences before being interrupted is not much promo at all. Nakazawa talking for 3 lines...I didnt see much promo at all, so of course you dont have to script 1min segments and I dont think WWE is doing this.

95% of the show was wrestling. - so was NXT and when you go to the topic and check, most negativity towards this comes from AEW fans, so double standards?

I basically made the mistake quoting too many people in here and maybe mixing up RAW with NXT here and there, but I still stand by my point that if a usual RAW would have such a show all would say "same old shit" "fuck WWE" "wrestling is dead".

Anyways I´m leaving this topic now, I guess I made my point. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. But maybe next time dont try to compare in the first place, same mistake Jericho made in his statement.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*

It was typical Vince bullshit to try and save face. If you dont think him and Hunter are fuming mad then you havent been paying attention.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

fabi1982 said:


> optikk sucks said:
> 
> 
> > They didn’t open up with a 20 minute promo.
> ...


Aew have themselves the promos will not be scripted. That is not speculation, that is from the horse's mouth.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I think it's funny Vince putting H's brand up against AEW. 
That way if it fails it's not his fault this time.
:jericho2


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*



Death Rider said:


> Aew have themselves the promos will not be scripted. That is not speculation, that is from the horse's mouth.


like with the UK statement? Or that rules are there to play by them? Sorry, but just because Cody said it, it doesnt need to be true, right?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

fabi1982 said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Aew have themselves the promos will not be scripted. That is not speculation, that is from the horse's mouth.
> ...


Well since numerous people who work for the company have said it including jericho and Moxley (someone who hated scripting), I will take their word over random guy on the internet on how they are doing promos.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*



fabi1982 said:


> The collision between SCU and t*he mexicans* was mediocre at best (not better than segments in WWE.
> 
> So please tell me the difference again?


I would, but considering you dont even know the name of probably the best tag team that wrestling has produced in that last few years, there wouldn't be any point!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

fabi1982 said:


> optikk sucks said:
> 
> 
> > They didn’t open up with a 20 minute promo.
> ...


are u just a troll? You said dynamite is a RAW copy. RAW has maybe 40-50% of wrestling. 

And you talking about JR with a script. You read what was on those sheets? And I’m pretty sure I said “not overly scripted”

Not even going to argue about the promos not being scripted. It has been said so many times that it’s general knowledge. 

Eh continue arguing your point. 1 show that was nothing like RAW and you’re calling it a “RAW alternative” <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />
We shall see in like a few months when the hype settles. They’re still finding their identity.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

*Re: Chris Jericho On WWE's Statement Congratulating AEW: They're Embarrassed*

It's not a war for Jericho because he wins either way. It's 100% a war with the Elite, and you can tell by the fact they haven't been able to keep the other companies name out of their mouth for 3 years now.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Vic said:


> Look who’s talking about bias when you and the other two geeks were the only ones mentioning NXT in that 1997 thread son :lmao. Stop embarrassing yourself.


The fifth comment was someone saying "OH MY GAWWWWD i FORGOT NXT WAS AWWWN".

The Sixth comment was about WWE being shit.

The 8th was about NXT

9th about WWE

That was just on the first page before I even commented. 4/10 comments. I just thought some AEW fans were being dishonest but they're actually delusional. I'll say it again though, I enjoyed both shows. Just asking for some honesty in comparisons here.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Cult03 said:


> Stop quoting one part of my response please.
> 
> This was their first actual week as a two hour show, hence why they went all out.
> 
> But wait a second, NXT was always on at this time, on this day and AEW decided to put it on the same day, not the other way around. AEW set the challenge, NXT changed its format to make it a fair fight. Or would you rather we were comparing a one hour WWE Network show to a proper prime time television show?


Monday: Raw
Tuesday: TNT NBA
Wednesday: 
Thursday: TNT NBA
Friday: Smackdown

Fuck off, dude. Stop being purposefully obtuse. Stop trolling.

Ignored.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Natecore said:


> Monday: Raw
> Tuesday: TNT NBA
> Wednesday:
> Thursday: TNT NBA
> ...


You left one thing out though. What was already on Wednesday?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

seriously can't believe that the publicist would sign off on that last sentence. comes aross as the most passive aggression thing i've ever read, and negates everything previously said.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

shutupchico said:


> seriously can't believe that the publicist would sign off on that last sentence. comes aross as the most passive aggression thing i've ever read, and negates everything previously said.


Just reads as something that would come from the mind of Stephanie McMahon (branding & PR officer after all). Very similar to any of her spoken and written interviews.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> You left one thing out though. What was already on Wednesday?


Uhmmm... Jessica Jones on Netflix? Bosch on Amazon Prime? NXT on the WWE network?

Nah, none of those can be it - live tv and on-demand streaming are two different things

I give up, tell us?


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

WWE wrote promos for Moxley for 7 years. I guess he figured he'd return the favor now by writing promos for them.

:ha


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180180365786304513


----------

